

Show HN: A Modern Jekyll Blog Theme for Companies - enra
http://incorporated.sendtoinc.com/

======
enra
Creator here.

This is the first version, and as a designer pretty much my first open source
project, so let me know if you have feedback or something that should be done
better. I wanted to push it out though if it helps other people to design
their blogs, or startups that just want start blogging quickly.

~~~
anishkothari
Nice job, very professional and modern theme. I will definitely be using it -
thanks in advance!

------
mtsmith85
Looks really great. I think that this is the type of theme that any company
could utilize and save themselves a load of resources early on when
time/money/people are in short supply.

------
tannerbrockwell
Easy to use this in octopress

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16289012/theme-
developmen...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16289012/theme-development-
in-octopress)

~~~
pclark
how?

------
thecoffman
This looks good!

Jekyll theming is an area that I wish would take off a little more. I've
looked for custom themes on several occasions and it really seems like there
are about a dozen total, and that's it.

~~~
toonbit
I've been creating a couple of blogs over the last week using Jekyll, It's
pretty easy and I was not aware there were so little. Might have to make some
templates.

------
elwell
Didn't realize I had to click "View Demo" at first.

------
pclark
Does this integrate with the GitHub editor for jekyll posts? I pushed (with
the rakefile) and it doesn't appear to – but I pushed to master not gh-pages.

------
yefim
Really pretty! Looks like it was inspired by Medium.

